# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess this man

## Balkan1992

Guess and classifiy this man
80876.jpgstere-halep-in-casa-in-care-s-a-nascut-simona-fac-un-muzeu-cu-trofeele-ei-18602580.jpg

----------


## Lenab

Alpine Turanid and possible Armenoid? Not sure how to classify the difference between first second and third tier Turanid.

----------


## Joey37

Romanian, possibly Serb.

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

I’d say Romanian!

----------


## Dreptul Valah

Paleo-Balkanic,Greek,Bulgarian traits,he's a Romanian of Aromanian origin,resembling somehow Hristo Stoichkov or Ioan Becali.
Many or most of the Romanian Aromanians came from FYROM, like ,for example ,most of Gheorghe Hagi's ancestors.
EDIT
Now I have noticed, is Halep's father,her mother ,for instance, is very Dinaric.


EDIT

Hagi,with the typical Dinaric-Greek-Bulgarian 
traits

https://gentlemanultra.files.wordpre...orig.jpg?w=685

----------


## calf

Azerbaijan turanid

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk

----------

